
How to Learn Cryptography as a Programmer - some_furry
https://soatok.blog/2020/06/10/how-to-learn-cryptography-as-a-programmer
======
arkadiyt
I've really been enjoying your recent articles, especially your GCM post -
thanks.

As an aside I feel like so much of the security scene is about brand building,
presenting talks, etc - I feel this pressure myself and it's hard to imagine
someone working a full time security job and then having energy leftover to do
blogging, streaming CTFs, etc, and doing it without any recognition. I know
you explained your reasoning somewhat in your previous post but I still can't
wrap my head around it!

